# Good on board charger for two battery set up???



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey guys, tried searching this but not really coming up with the answer im looking for, or im over-looking it. Im going to be running two batteries in my 16ft jon boat. One for the trolling motor and the other for lights and fish finder. What are your recommendations for an on board battery charger? Would like one to charge both at the same time. Is that needed since most of the trolling motor battery will be used when fishing? As well, do these come with the plug in adapter to hook into an extension cord, or is that bought separately?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 1, 2013)

Guest makes a great on board charger. You can pick up a new one from cabelas or BPS for $150. Or probably get one used on CL or eBay. The power outlet you can get at any marine shop or online for around $23.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok, but what am i looking for, 2-bank, 4-bank?? This is where i get lost. The one thing I do know, I need at least a 10 amp charger from what I've read on here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 1, 2013)

2 bank is what ya need.


----------



## MDCrappie (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally I would go with a CSI Dual Pro 2 bank charger. When the smart chargers came out years ago I tried the Guest brand and went through 3 and couldn't get one to work consistently. Returned it and went with the Dual Pro and haven't looked back.

New the 2 bank (10 amps each bank) sportsman is right around $200. (CSI-SS2) I had one for about 12 years and it finally went up. At the time the factory offer a replacement for $99 and my charger. This one is going on about 8 years now.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 1, 2013)

Right on guys!!! Thanks for the input. Really helped put me in the right direction!!!


----------



## 2sac (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, the higher the amp rating the faster the charge. I had a Minn Kota which lasted 7 years. A Pro Mariner that was problem free for the next 2 years until I sold the boat. I have a Dual Pro now and so far so good.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 6, 2013)

I have this one.

https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GEN2-On-Board-Waterproof-Battery/dp/B003JSJS5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370535078&sr=8-1&keywords=noco+gen+2

Just got it delivered last week, so can't speak for actually performance or longevity, but I've heard nothing but good things about these chargers.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought a Minn Kota 330D onboard charger this year. My first onboard charger and boy do I freakin' love it! It is a 3 bank charger with 10 amps per bank. This is were you get the 330 from (3 x 10 = 30). It comes with the male 3-prong electrical plug.


----------

